# The difference between men and women



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

It takes 7 seconds for food to pass from mouth to stomach.

A human hair can hold 3kg.

The length of the penis is three times the length of the thumb.

The femur is as hard as concrete.

A woman's heart beats faster than a man's.

Women blink twice as much as men.

We use 300 muscles just to keep our balance when we stand.

The woman has read this entire text. The man is still looking at his thumb.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

The original author has a short thumb! ;-)


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Good list, but there are other, more important differences! :grin:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

My thumbnail needs trimming.


----------



## -Draino- (May 19, 2008)

That's freaking funny!!!


----------

